
Show HN: The best tech conferences, crowd sourced from the internet - hugorut
https://crowdconf.org/
======
bradknowles
Needs to have some editing applied to the topics.

Note that “DevOps” is the same thing as “devops“.

And it does make you wonder how long something like this will last until it
gets spammed out of existence.

